# Ametista do Sul. Uma pequena jóia gaúcha. + bonus



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Ametista do Sul é um município brasileiro do estado do Rio Grande do Sul. Conhecido como a capital mundial da pedra ametista o município leva esse nome por causa das atividades envolvendo essa pedra preciosa.

População total: 7 573 hab.

A cidade tinha outras atrações, mas foi o que deu para ver no tempo que dava.
Fotos de junho.

As primeiras fotos são do Hotel e Restaurante Mina Belvedre. Lugar muito interessante de ir, é uma mina em operação que possui visita técnica e que numa galeria desativada fizeram um restaurante subterrâneo, muito bom por sinal. Bom passeio. 
Recomendo muito a visita técnica que é paga, fazem até explosão de rocha nela.
Para ter uma ideia, essa mina passa por debaixo do hospital e segundo o guia são mais de 300 ativas.














Praça central da cidade. Foto da Igreja toda revestida em pedras. E da pirâmide esotérica. Curioso ver que a brita na cidade são pedras brilhantes também.















[url=https://postimg.cc/B8dDwwcv]















E bonus foto da represa do Foz do Chapecó no Rio Uruguai.







[/url]




photo hosting sites


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito interessante. Já tinha ouvido falar mas não sabia como era a cidade. As Ametistas são lindas.


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito interessante. Já tinha ouvido falar mas não sabia como era a cidade. As Ametistas são lindas.


É um passeio muito bom, dá para passar o dia no cidade. Além dos lugares que fui tem outra mina que dá para visitar, tem umas cervejas e vinhos envelhecidos em minas também.

Outra coisa interessante foi quando apagaram as luzes da mina por 30 segundos, deu para entender o que é escuridão de verdade, não se via um centimetro na frente.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Poxa, guga, não conheço meu estado! Nem imagina essas atrações numa cidade tão pequena. GOstei muito e já está na minha lista.


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Kehrwald said:


> Poxa, guga, não conheço meu estado! Nem imagina essas atrações numa cidade tão pequena. GOstei muito e já está na minha lista.


Pois é, isso que gosto daqui do sul, tem muitas paisagens diferentes em tão pouco espaço, eu mesmo conheço pouco. Inclusive eu acho que falta uma melhor divulgação no região mesmo desses lugares diferentes. Eu mesmo estava hospedado em São Carlos-SC e tinha gente que nem conhecia Ametista que fica praticamente no lado.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Uma jóia literalmente, guga! 

Adoro ametistas e não conhecia a cidade. 

Muito obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!

bjks


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

É uma região muito bacana, cheia de morros e vistas panorâmicas e cheio de plantação de laranja.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Já visitei Ametista duas vezes e para mim o ponto mais interessante foi o interior da Igreja. Valeu pelas fotos.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Belo lugar...Muito lindo os trabalhos feito com as pedras..


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Nunca estive em Ametista mas já ouvi falar bem das atrações, ainda mais pra pessoas como eu que amam pedras e geologia. A cidade em si sei que é meio pobrinha, mas sendo turística a prefeitura tem mais asseio. Se incluir a cidade num roteiro com outras atrações regionais, já vale uma estadia e atrai mais gente. Belas fotos!


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Mifars said:


> JÃ¡ visitei Ametista duas vezes e para mim o ponto mais interessante foi o interior da Igreja. Valeu pelas fotos.


Estamos ai. A igreja é única, mas a experiência na mina foi algo que me marcou para sempre, a experiência do escuro de verdade e o que senti na hora da explosão foi algo sem igual, algo que até parece simples, mas nunca senti algo parecido.


cassianoitu said:


> Belo lugar...Muito lindo os trabalhos feito com as pedras..


Valeu, sim tem muita coisa feitas com as pedras e dá para comprar inteiras também.


Pietrin said:


> Nunca estive em Ametista mas já ouvi falar bem das atrações, ainda mais pra pessoas como eu que amam pedras e geologia. A cidade em si sei que é meio pobrinha, mas sendo turística a prefeitura tem mais asseio. Se incluir a cidade num roteiro com outras atrações regionais, já vale uma estadia e atrai mais gente. Belas fotos!


Sim, para quem gosta de pedras é um parque de diversão. Devo ter ficado umas 3 horas na cidade e só vi basicamente o que comentei, mas achei uma cidade bem estruturada pro tamanho que tem. Só falta melhorar o acesso a ela que tem muito trechos em estrada de barro, algo que no dia não foi problema pois estava seco. Pelo maps o acesso a Frederico Westphalen parece ser de barro vindo da BR158. E para Chapecó também que deve ser o aeroporto mais próximo.


----------



## José Cobalt (Feb 26, 2018)

Já fui pra Ametista, bem interessante entrar nas minas e ver como é feita a estrutura dentro para que fique estável, sem desabamentos, o mais legal foi ver a explosão de rocha, ainda que em quantidade controlada, faz bastante barulho.

A estrada de Iraí para Ametista não era toda pavimentada, o que não colabora para o turismo, infelizmente falta bastante infraestrutura em geral por esses lados do RS.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Para ilustrar um pouco mais Ametista do Sul...
















Igreja Matriz

É a única igreja do mundo revestida internamente com pedras ametistas.













Lojas:














Restaurante subterrâneo: dito como o único do mundo:



































Pirâmidade Esotérica:


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Cidade interessante, bonitas pedras.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Deve ser a única cidade gaúcha com um monumento new age em destaque na praça principal. Conheço muitas cidades em que o pessoal implicaria pra caramba com isso...


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ se traz dinheiro, o pessoal olha pro lado. Mas realmente, especialmente na Serra poderia dar problema...


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

portoimagem-II said:


> Para ilustrar um pouco mais Ametista do Sul...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valeu pelas fotos, realmente foi dito isso no restaurante. Se é verdade não sei, mas vale pelo ambiente diferente.



Alexcnhs said:


> Cidade interessante, bonitas pedras.


Obrigado, sim bem diferente do que se imagino do interior.



Kehrwald said:


> Deve ser a única cidade gaúcha com um monumento new age em destaque na praça principal. Conheço muitas cidades em que o pessoal implicaria pra caramba com isso...





Pietrin said:


> ^^ se traz dinheiro, o pessoal olha pro lado. Mas realmente, especialmente na Serra poderia dar problema...


Imagino que muito do turismo que a cidade deve ser de gente que acredita no misticismo ligado as pedras, então já deve ter uma tolerância maior mesmo. A pirâmide é interessante de entrar, tem um ar diferente. O curioso é ser praticamente na frente da igreja matriz.


----------



## aftbr (Aug 11, 2013)

gugadg said:


> Pois é, isso que gosto daqui do sul, tem muitas paisagens diferentes em tão pouco espaço, eu mesmo conheço pouco. Inclusive eu acho que falta uma melhor divulgação no região mesmo desses lugares diferentes. Eu mesmo estava hospedado em São Carlos-SC e tinha gente que nem conhecia Ametista que fica praticamente no lado.


Parabéns pelo thread! Quando voltar em São Carlos recomendo ir almoçar ou jantar no Cris Haus (é do meu primo Victor, qqer coisa fale q o Pedro de Brasília indicou) abçs!


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

aftbr said:


> Parabéns pelo thread! Quando voltar em São Carlos recomendo ir almoçar ou jantar no Cris Haus (é do meu primo Victor, qqer coisa fale q o Pedro de Brasília indicou) abçs!


Obrigado. 

Eu fui lá. A razão que visitei São Carlos foi ir numa primeira comunhão na igreja que fica na frente do Cris Haus e a festa depois foi lá. Comida muito boa pelo preço.


----------

